# Red Serpae Tetra vs Marigold platy (fighting)!!!!!



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

*My friend has 3 red serpaes in his 38 gallon, and just put in 3 Marigold plateys in just today. Of course the marigold went to the bottem right away, then started to move a little. It seems the Red serpaes will swarm around them and continue to nip at them over and over. It's like they don't let up?

Are they going to continue to attack and if so what should he do?*


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

separate them. Once serpaes start nipping they keep at it until something nips back. I would keep the platies and ditch the serpaes. For tetras they are really mean and you need a bigger school to keep them occupied.


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

Serpae nip no matter what IME, he either needs to take them back or increase the size of their school. They are the tetra version of the Tiger barb, I would recommend at least 8-12 of them to keep them in line.


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

Well Dave, did you get this info?

Are you saying for him to increase the serpaes or the platy?


----------



## datchison (Dec 3, 2007)

Yup I did, I think one of my marigold's died cause I can't find it anywhere. We will see tomorrow morning.


----------



## datchison (Dec 3, 2007)

ok 2 marigolds died so no more of those.


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

I would add another 3 serpaes, red eyes and rummy nose each to your tank - it would make the tetras much happier and a bottom feeder species: perhaps 2 otocinclus or 1 butterfly pleco (Dekeyseria brachyura).


----------

